# another oink report



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian it was great meeting you and the guys. 

Those are some seriously scary pics though of me enjoying way too many cakes.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a good time and that Royal Oak was good stuff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife is hawt!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a blast. And keep that knob creek away from me Brian.   I got busted (by Val) when I was sucking on the bottle. It sure was a pleasure meeting you. Too bad John Penn was locked in his patrol car with the keys in the ignition  and could not get out. Nice pics.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics Brian.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a ball at the contest this year. It was nice to meet Diva and her team, Greg, Unity and get re acquainted with the other cooks from the board. 

I'd also like to thank Brian who is a talented cook and great host.

All the food I ate was top quality and I would have scored it all high.

The deserts were to die for from Nancy's hay stacks to Wit's peach Cobbler to that delicious decadent Diva desert.

Next season I'll bring more chocolate cake.

I've been trying to post this for a few days but I keep getting a message stating 'Invalid Session. Please resubmit the form.'


----------

